# What is Amano's Aquarium Background



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, I found at the Aquatic gardeners website that many aquascapers use a "backlight against white card". Can you build something like that into a permanent structure? 
What kind of "card" does one need? And what kind of "backlight" to use?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

It can but the aquarium needs to a couple of inches to about 1 foot from the white/blue cardboard background. Then a light source from below is shone at the background at an angle to produce that fading effect. 

The only other permanent, less invasive method would be to somehow generate this fading effect on a PC software and print it to size.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

A lot of UK scapers are using the semi transparent vinyl meant for bathroom windows to give privacy as a diffuser, then any old strip flouro tube can be placed at the base of the tank letting the light diffuse towards the top using the wall behind the tank in the way the card would be. The beauty of it is they're not permanent, there's multiple colours available and you're entirely free to cut and change as and when. Also they have the benefit of helping to obsure equipment pipe and wires and help force a greater sense of depth. 

Gradiated card is also useful for a fixing behind the tank but it can be unsightly on a day to day basis, it is expencive too, you can make your own if you're using a nano tank and many people have.


----------



## TipStylez (May 19, 2007)

pics?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/Aquatics/Aquascapes/oliver-knott-at-the-green-machine/

Good example of it being applied and in use.


----------



## TipStylez (May 19, 2007)

Wow, alot has changed since the last time i was in this hobby. Pretty cool, anyone got pics of a different colors being used? I kinda want to see if i could make a black hazed look. Kinda like a foggy night.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I don't, one of the Ukaps members, Saintly, uses the kind of technique extensively for photography but long term I don't know, I can't say I've seen a black mist one but I'd like to see it!


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Aaahh, that is very interesting! Surely one should be able to get this kind of privacy film in the US as well. 

Anybody tried this with a LED light? Or what kind of lights would be suitable?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

That Green Machine link was one of the best pictorials I've ever seen!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Yeah pretty nifty isn't it. I wish I'd made it to the actual day. You can get it from places like home depot, I got some from ASDA which is what walmart calls itself on this side of the pond you just have to ask about. Ebay has it if you're stuck.


----------

